

Lopsided income growth in the United States - mattip
http://www.epi.org/multimedia/unequal-states-interactive/

======
dollar
More socialist propaganda.

The Economic Policy Institute was founded in 1986 by Jeff Faux, who was
previously the co-director of the National Center for Economic Alternatives
(NCEA). As its name suggests, the NCEA specialized in offering
“alternatives”—alternatives characterized as “radical” in The New York
Times—to mainstream U.S. domestic policy.

NCEA‘s co-director was Gar Alperovitz, now a University of Maryland professor
and author of America Beyond Capitalism. Prior to working at the NCEA,
Alperovitz co-authored the essay collection Strategy and Program: Two Essays
Toward a New American Socialism, where he advocated using socialist ideas to
make the United States a “fairer” nation.

------
mattip
Curious as to how your state is doing? This page allows you to choose a state
and see what has happened to the top 1% vs. the other 99% over the past years

